

Youtube search is down - hugoribeira

This is resulting in a 500 for me.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;results?search_query=parapente&amp;sm=3
======
sirtel
True, don't know why. It seems that only the search engine is down

"A team of highly trained monkeys has been dispatched to deal with this
situation. If you see them, show them this information"

------
013
How insightful. I hope there's also post when it starts working again.

------
strict9
These "x is down" posts are my favorite on HN. Thank you for the useful and
insightful post.

------
hugoribeira
It only seems to blow up if you're logged in though.

